

Will You Pay for a Responsive Redesign? - BinaryBird
http://blog.roveb.com/post/15394363841/will-you-pay-for-a-responsive-redesign

======
arkitaip
_But an overwhelming 93% said that they will not undertake a redesign
initiative in favor of a Responsive Design._

You were able to interview friends and relatives regarding "responsive design"
and 93% said they were in favor of this responsive design stuff? Wow, you
either have the most brilliant friends and relatives or there's something
wrong with that figure. Heck, I can't even explain what programming is to most
of my friends and relatives.

~~~
BinaryBird
It wasn't that hard to explain and we didn't feel that the people we talked to
had much difficulty understanding it.

